# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  φθηνο cisco router με ios

## Markhsios

Καλησπερα στην παρεα,ψαχνω ενα φθηνο cisco router για να πειραματιστω μονος μου με το cli της cisco.Καλα τα simulations αλλα θα θελα να πειραματιστω λιγο και μονος μου με τις βασικες εντολες.Κατα προτιμηση κιολας αν διατιθεται απο καποια μεγαλη αλυσιδα..θα μπορουσα να γκουγκλαρω για linksys αλλα θελω τη γνωμη των ειδικων εδω  :Razz: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## sxbcl

Μεταχειρισμένο από Ebay...νομίζω ότι είναι λύση μονόδρομος!

----------


## stel_0

> Καλησπερα στην παρεα,ψαχνω ενα φθηνο cisco router για να πειραματιστω μονος μου με το cli της cisco.Καλα τα simulations αλλα θα θελα να πειραματιστω λιγο και μονος μου με τις βασικες εντολες.Κατα προτιμηση κιολας αν διατιθεται απο καποια μεγαλη αλυσιδα..θα μπορουσα να γκουγκλαρω για linksys αλλα θελω τη γνωμη των ειδικων εδω 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ


ψάξε e-bay όπως είπε ο από πάνω. Σειρά small business (8xx) και IOS βρίσκεις ένα από torrent και του φοράς.

----------


## skyman

Μόνο, σε μεταχειρισμένο.

----------

